# Need advice on divorce



## Nosmoresmiles (Aug 25, 2017)

Hello guys I need some advice I finally posted a thread called mixed signals that I have had wrote out for a little while yesterday however things have turned very quickly I updated that post today to explain what has developed so I don't want to repeat myself. 

I now need advise on how to go about a divorce my questions are listed below.

Is it better for me to file or make her do it? 

Is there any benefit to me doing it as she left me?

I know I can file under abandonment but can she? 

What reason could she use for her grounds as there was no abuse, I never cheated and I never behaved unreasonable towards her? 

I'm from the uk so I think that's all the ground for divorce I can find other than waiting until we have been separated for 2 years 

Now that we are finished I need this divorce asap so that I can move on with my life. I still love this woman to bits but the quicker I can get this finalised the better I think it will be for me


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Why not make an appointment with a lawyer?

Get all your answers comprehensively answered by an expert


----------

